# Piano and Orchestra



## Damian (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, I'm new in the forum. I am a former amateur pianist and now I'm only a listener. I love piano and I'm constantly discovering new pieces to add to my collection as a hobby.

The question is that I'm looking for piano and orchestra arrangements (NOT piano concertos) such as Chopin's Grande Polonaise or Camille Saint-Säenz Wedding Cake or the Africa Fantaisie.

Do you know any other great pieces?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A few more nice ones; I guess you know some of them:

*Weber*: Konzertstuck 



*Liszt*: Totentanz 



 ; Malediction 



*Arensky*: Ryabinin-Fantasia 



*Anton Rubinstein*: Konzertstuck 



*Franck*: Les Djinns 



*Debussy*: Fantaisie 



*Faure*: Ballade; Fantaisie 



, 



*Falla*: Nights in the Gardens of Spain 



*Poulenc*: Aubade 



*Stravinsky*: Capriccio ; Movements
*Frank Martin*: Ballade 



*Bax*: Symphonic Variations; Winter Legends 



*Foulds*: Dynamic Triptych 



*Frank Bridge*: Phantasm 



*Britten*: Diversions


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some off-the-beaten-track stuff:

*Cilensek*: Konzertstuck 



*Chaun*: Ghiribizzo 



*Shostakovich*: Scherzo f. Piano & Orchestra op.3 



*Bloch*: Scherzo 



*Chaminade*: Konzertstuck 



*Busoni*: Indian Phantasy


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

CHOPIN Variations On "La Ci Darem" from "Don Giovanni".
" Grand Fantasy On Polsh Airs.
" Concert Rondo, "Krakowiak".
LISZT "Malediction" For Piano and Orch
" Hungarian Fantasy For Piano and Orch.
BEETHOVEN Choral Fantasy For Piano ,Chorus and Orch.
MOZART Rondos k382 and k386.
GOTTSCHALK Tarantelle For Piano and Orch.
" " The Union" Paraphrase On National Airs.
LIAPUNOV Rhapsody On Themes From the Ukraine for Piano and orch.
R.STRAUSS Burleske for Piano and Orch.
SZYMANOWSKI Symphonie Concertante for Piano With Orch.
LISZT Concerted Arrangement Of Weber's Polonaise Brillante in E Major "L'Hilarite".


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I love the Saint-Saens examples you mentioned!  

Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue, Second Rhapsody, Variations on 'I Got Rhythm'. 
Many Olivier Messiaen's works contain concertante piano parts, eg. Turangalila-Symphonie, Oiseaux exotiques, Des canyons aux etoiles...

Best regards, Dr


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Try Liszt Hungarian Fantasia and the Totantanz
Rachmaninov Rhapsody on the theme of Paganini.
Franck Symphonic Variations


----------



## Damian (Feb 3, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> A few more nice ones; I guess you know some of them:
> 
> *Weber*: Konzertstuck
> 
> ...


Thank you. There's many gems here!


----------



## Damian (Feb 3, 2013)

moody said:


> CHOPIN Variations On "La Ci Darem" from "Don Giovanni".
> " Grand Fantasy On Polsh Airs.
> " Concert Rondo, "Krakowiak".
> LISZT "Malediction" For Piano and Orch
> ...


Thank you a lot! The Mozart Rondos are great!


----------



## Damian (Feb 3, 2013)

DrKilroy said:


> I love the Saint-Saens examples you mentioned!
> 
> Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue, Second Rhapsody, Variations on 'I Got Rhythm'.
> Many Olivier Messiaen's works contain concertante piano parts, eg. Turangalila-Symphonie, Oiseaux exotiques, Des canyons aux etoiles...
> ...


Wow! I didn't know about the second rhapsody and this variations of I got rhythm. Nice thanks!


----------



## Damian (Feb 3, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Try Liszt Hungarian Fantasia and the Totantanz
> Rachmaninov Rhapsody on the theme of Paganini.
> Franck Symphonic Variations


That Rhapsody is a classic! Thank you for reminding me of that.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Damian said:


> Wow! I didn't know about the second rhapsody and this variations of I got rhythm. Nice thanks!


Messiaen might be to advanced modernism for you at the moment. 

If you like Gershwin, you might also try Catfish Row - here the piano is treated as a part of orchestra rather than a soloist, but there is a very nice solo part in the first movement. (I assume you know the Concerto in F  ).

Here is another curious thing that should get more attention. Usually the Cuban Overture, one of the most successful Gershwin's pieces, is heard in a version without piano. However, I have read that the original manuscript included a piano part. Here, I think, is the original version, played by Walt Whitman's Band.






Best regards, Dr


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Damian (Feb 3, 2013)

DrKilroy said:


> Messiaen might be to advanced modernism for you at the moment.
> 
> If you like Gershwin, you might also try Catfish Row - here the piano is treated as a part of orchestra rather than a soloist, but there is a very nice solo part in the first movement. (I assume you know the Concerto in F  ).
> 
> ...


You sure are savvy. That's a nice piece. I didn't know it. Thank you!


----------



## Damian (Feb 3, 2013)

LordBlackudder said:


>


That was nice. I see gaming earned a spot here!


----------

